# Too many plants for low tech??



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

You need more IMO.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

really? there wont be nutrition competition among plants? considering theres not much fish in the tank at the moment


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

You have alot of larger fish that do prduce a lot of waste. I wouldnt worry about nutrient deficiency. Just stick with low light plants.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stay with the crypts and anubais and you should be ok. The floating Bacopa may have a hard time without CO2 and more light... To increase success don't let it get shaded even by itself... Spread the stand out a bit when you plant it. Don't just jam a bunch of stems in at the same time and same place.

Cool looking crypt any idea what it is?


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks. Not too sure might be wendtii, i just got them for sale.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

The more plants the better, specially in new setups, you have to take advantage of the Fluorite and plant more species, it would look nice with a good amount of dwarf sag in the front and replacing the fake plant with some Vals/hygros/wisteria, JMHO.

Good Luck.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

hey guillermo

what are the full names of those plants you mentioned?

Vals/hygros/wisteria

thanks


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry if I didn't write the complete names, my bad.

Vals are Vallisnerias, there some of them, to name a few...

Vallisneria Spirallis "tiger"
Vallisneria Americana "Biwaensis"
Vallisneria caulescens 
Vallisneria Nana

Hygros are Hygrophilas:

Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Hygrophila difformis (also called 'wisteria')
Hygrophila corymbosa 'compact'
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' 

All these plants are very useful to set up a new tank, they help you prevent algae bloom, once the tank is well stablished you can put diffrerent plants.

Cheers.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont mean to doubt your suggestions, but some of these plants are listed as 'bright light' (hygro cory) according to aquahobby.com. perhaps you've had success with them in extremely low light condition? (mines 1.11 wpg) is this still ok?

thanks


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

by the way, the plants you suggested are all beautiful. I would love to have some of those in my background.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Palermopenano.



> I dont mean to doubt your suggestions


No problem at all, that's what these forums were created for  We are here to share our experiences.



> some of these plants are listed as 'bright light' (hygro cory)


I have Hygrophilla C. Siamensis and it's one of my favorites, I have only 1.56 w/g on my 82 low-tech gallon tank and the plant has grown well, you can give it a try, let me see if i can upload a pic tonight.

Good Luck


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a giant Hygro (not sure of scientific name) in my low tech and it is an absolute weed. Grows very tall with very thick stems. The Hygros seem to have a large variety of needs depending on the specific plants. I would agree more plants are needed. Mines full of plants. Wisteria grows very well for me so I would second that suggestions.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

you have atleast 2 wpg in your tank so maybe thats why. I only have 1.11 wpg...I'm just afraid of over planting my tank and having half of them die on me after a month because their not getting enough light . I have flourite substrate if that helps.


----------



## palermopenano (Jul 26, 2007)

heres an update of my tank. 

I planted the bacopas and held them down with some zebra rocks. I also added a black background which greatly enhanced the colors of the fish and plants. I also tied one of the Anubias to a driftwood on the left.

wat do you guys think? any suggestiongs/criticism is welcome


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

True I do have over 2 watts, but I have been staying with my inlaws (my house in having work done) and turned my lights down to one bank or 80 watts. I can only go out there once a week so I can't maintain the tank how I would like so I reduced the lighting to reduce the chance for algae.

Surprisingly, two plants grew very well at that light. The Hygro and the wisteria. My rotala on the other hand was not happy :icon_neut Another plant that did well at this light was moneywort or Bacopa Monieri or something like that.


----------

